# Sad news from Riggen-HO



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Riggen-HO*

With the exception of a few special runs, Riggen-Ho is no longer producing Riggens, but still has a few left and some parts. Terry Flynn at Harden Creek will continue to support the platform.

Ron is a great guy and has made many significant contributes to the Hobby/Sport.

Leo

RiggenHO News and Announcements, Fall 2011

Just a quick note to keep everyone up to date with RiggenHO. First, let me say thank you for all of your continued and loyal support. Your patronage, feedback (both appreciative and critical), shared stories and information has made the site what it is today. I hoped to have accomplished building a thorough reference website which provides information and pictures about the HO Slot Car "Brass Wars" era of the early 70's, and in providing an inspiring collection of products and ideas, for those interested in this aspect of the slot car hobby. I feel that has been well done....

In the upcoming years my efforts with RiggenHO will continue, but will focus primarily on improving the "reference collection" and updating, revising and further improving the website. Product releases will be extremely limited in the future, subject to our ability to provide something NEW and DRAMATICALLY different.

In fact, the only project we have in the pipeline now is the future release of the TycoPro MK 2 by Pat Dennis. This limited edition has been fully committed for more than a year now. Early details can be seen here...I truly feel this edition will be the ultimate expression of everything we have tried to do with RiggenHO--from a historic perspective, a craftsmanship perpsective and a collecting perspective....

In the meantime, RiggenHO does have a limited supply of various parts, please inquire before they are gone. I also have a few NOS and "test bench" Limited Editions from previous releases. For complete cars in the future, I urge you to contact Terry Flynn. He has been a regular RiggenHO contributor, and is the best man suited to carry forward both stock and possible future Limited Editions. See his contributions here for RiggenHO and his own Harden Creek Slotcars website here. As an example of a current inspiration, take a look at this Poly-Magnalite Limited Edition by SluggoSlots.

RiggenHO has been a wonderful experience for me. I am truly grateful for all of friends and like minded hobbyists I have connected with. I sincerely thank you all. Your feedback and comments are appreciated, please contact me at [email protected]
Ron Bernstein
www.riggenho.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

WOW. I've always held the Riggen type racing as the top tier in HO. I think the brass stuff rules. I hope isn't health related, and that they can make a comeback. I look forward to the new Tyco. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

all good things must come to an end. I respect Rons decision and support him what ever his reasons. I will support Terry and Sluggo too.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

alpink said:


> all good things must come to an end. I respect Rons decision and support him what ever his reasons. I will support Terry and Sluggo too.


Al ,
you will be happy to know that i talked to Slade AKA Sluggo yesterday and he has 2 more projects he is working on NOW ! 1 along the same lines as he most recent work and the second is working with the Gplus chassis . I am also sure he will continue to supply tires for project cars for Terry and others too should they ask. I know i just had him make me up some for a little sumtin sumtin i hope to do LOL ! As for Terry ... there's about a 100% chance i'd say he will do something real cool again . I just hope he does some brass work perhaps with Kevin Crowe !

Bear :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This is not good news. Ron is an awsome guy and I hope he is ok. 

His chassis' are the tops. In which I just recently started collecting. Past few years. I have a few vintage but mostly the current stuff, which is the best by far.

Too bad


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I still have my Met.Green Riggen HO Firebird T/A that I bought in 1972 on sale @ TSS for....$2.99 ! If only I had the foresight to buy more ! Riggen was a great & interesting brand.I would not count it out, After all, the Aurora T-jet & AFX dream lives on via AW round 2.The failed MMT+ does not count.



Neal:dude:


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Riggen News*

Guys,

This isn't like your dog died or anything else. I've worked with Ron very closely over the last few years. A lot has been accomplished. It's time to go in a different direction. That said, I am working with Ron to continue to offer parts and built cars. 

Thanks,

Terry Flynn
www.HCSlots.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

riggenracer said:


> Guys,
> 
> This isn't like your dog died or anything else. I've worked with Ron very closely over the last few years. A lot has been accomplished. It's time to go in a different direction. That said, I am working with Ron to continue to offer parts and built cars.
> 
> ...


This is great to hear Terry. I allready have a few LE's and will continue to purchase them in the future. 

My latest was the Slade Magna Lite. 

Good stuff bud. :dude::dude:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i agree ron will not be handling the riggen anymore( bummer) ron is a great guy! but the good news is if i,m reading this correct our own riggen racer terry flynn will be the go to guy for our riggen needs. i have spoken to terry more than twice on the phone and he can set ya straight for any info needed and now parts!! this is great news. best of luck terry .


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Founding Father*

Ron, It was great to be associated with you in the start of the new Riggens.I really appreciate having 1 of the 6 founding father cars.I'm sure you will continue to do an excellent job on he history of Riggen.
Thanks
Tom Stumpf


----------

